# Getting them started on "fetch to hand"?



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

I like to use a rolled up pair of socks. When the dog brings it to hand, reward with a "good boy" and a throw for another retrieve. Just a few, if you overdo it you will spoil the lesson. Stop and leave the dog wanting one more. I do this in the hallway of my house.


----------



## rhondas (Sep 10, 2010)

I don't know how old your puppy is but I would first get him to retrieve and return to you reliably and be able to release the object before teaching the sit part. He needs a reliable come to come back. I would advise using a long line. Below is what I have done with my now 16 week old.

I have a 16 week old that I have done some field training with for the past 5 weeks using pigeons outdoors. Initially I had him on a 40 ft long lead while someone threw the pigeon. I held him back getting him excited than released him to get the pigeon and once he had it grabbed the lead and ran backwards with him and after praising him like crazy before asking him to release the pigeon on his own by squeezing behind his canines so he dropped it on his own (I also say the word "out" - I did not pull it out). Now I can release him and once he has the pigeon, I say come (more than once at this point because he loves that pigeon ) but he runs back to me with the pigeon. Then once he reaches me I praise like crazy and if I say "out" he's much better about releasing. I will start the sit part shortly.

If I would use a paint roller or bumper as the retrieve object. Praise a lot before making him release the object - do not pull out.


----------



## Yuki (Oct 5, 2011)

um...Yuki fetches anything i throw and gives it to me and sits waiting for me to throw it again. (i am not into hunting btw...we just play)

i first started with a good recall so he comes to me no matter where he is. recall is important. i never used treats cuz Yuki doesnt train when he sees the treat. currently working on desensitizing him from treats so that he will pay more attention to training. he only gets rewards for behavior i ask for and no treats for being cute. he is 4 and 1/2 months old now.

i started playing fetch using his favorite toy. first i make him sit and look at me, show him the toy, throw the toy...pat his back and say "go". he retrieves the toy, if he gets distracted i use recall so he comes to me directly. i usually pet him for doing a good job praising him like crazy. i show him my hand and say "give"...sometimes he drops the toy in my hand and sits ready to go for another round but sometimes shakes his head...lol. when he shakes his head i repeat "give" and hold one end of the toy with my hand...usually he lets go. of course he gets more petting and praise for that. i trained him to sit before doing a fetch and to sit/lie down after fetching. he usually stays close to me and my hand stays on his back. just a pat is enough to send him for fetching and a light stroke under his muzzle/his chin to give the toy. sometimes i dont even have to say any commands or do recalls. patting and stroking is enough for him. 

there are times when he doesnt listen and wants to trot around with the toy in his mouth but he is still a pup and learning  it will take many reps and more time until he learns it well. i am myself learning how to train him. Yuki loves getting petted a lot.....i mean a LOT
 its a lot of fun for us both anyway.


----------



## EvanG (Apr 26, 2008)

Johnboy87 said:


> What is a good way to get my puppy to start fetching to hand she loves all kinds of toys and such and brings them in my direction but I want her to bring it to me directly and sit. Should I do treat rewarding? I want her to get into this habbit for hunting of course but also for around the house.


How old is your dog? What training have you done?

EvanG


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

Start in a place where the pup has no option but to come back to you. I like to use a hallway in my house with my baby puppies--close all of the doors and they have no where to go but back to you. I use a little paint roller or a puppy bumper, and when they return to me I praise and pet while they still have the object in their mouth. That way pup gets to enjoy their prize and they get praised for holding it. If you are too quick to take the bumper, some pups will start to play keep-away because they do not want to give up their prize. Keep the sessions short--3-4 retrieves and done, and work on some obedience as well. Nothing wrong with teaching the recall with treats when they are little--some folks also advocate blowing a come in whistle (toot-toot-toot) at meal time as that really builds an intense recall!


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

When my pup was little and he started to bring me back the toys I tossed for him I would praise him up telling him he was such a good boy. While he was still holding the toy I would say release and gently take it from him. When he started getting older I would tell him to hold it and then when I wanted release and he would. 

Good luck wth your pup.


----------



## EvanG (Apr 26, 2008)

EvanG said:


> How old is your dog? What training have you done?
> 
> EvanG


Okay; 





 
So, if it's a pup under 6 months give this a try. If the pup is older get more formal. Start Basics.

EvanG


----------

